# FS Ithaca SKB 100 20 gauge SxS Shotgun – 25″ Choked IC/MOD



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Here is the link:

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/ithaca-skb-100-20-gauge-sxs-shotgun-25-choked-icmod-made-in-japan/


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Couple pics


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice gun. 

Do you know what year it was made?


----------

